# 901 w/eclipse Battery life



## unchoney (Jun 15, 2011)

I forgot to plug my phone in last night and woke up to the same battery percentage I went to bed with! Wow...! Do not know if it is just 901 or eclipse or both but very surprised!


----------



## minger (Sep 28, 2011)

Just turned off network location...and holy hell it got good.


----------



## threefords1000 (Jan 12, 2012)

Started off bad with 901. 4 hours off the charger and I was down 48% (and the battery temp was about 98 deg just sitting in my pocket) with just a couple quick phone calls. Checked the settings to see what was eating the battery and it said Phone and email. I turned off the background sync for all my accounts and now I've only lost 2% in the last 1.5 hours and the battery is at 86 deg. Eclipse is great but the 901 radio it's killing the battery. I reset the battery stats as well first thing this morning because I noticed last night how fast it was draining. I haven't had a chance to check the power of the new radio though as I haven't been back in the area where I was having connection problems yet.


----------



## toshibitsu (Dec 21, 2011)

giving this rom a try now. had just used liberty and for some reason tethering stopped working alltogether(usb tethering that is).

heh.. this eclipse has the same startup animation as the galaxy nexus(- the 'eclipse' tag)


----------



## threefords1000 (Jan 12, 2012)

threefords1000 said:


> Started off bad with 901. 4 hours off the charger and I was down 48% (and the battery temp was about 98 deg just sitting in my pocket) with just a couple quick phone calls. Checked the settings to see what was eating the battery and it said Phone and email. I turned off the background sync for all my accounts and now I've only lost 2% in the last 1.5 hours and the battery is at 86 deg. Eclipse is great but the 901 radio it's killing the battery. I reset the battery stats as well first thing this morning because I noticed last night how fast it was draining. I haven't had a chance to check the power of the new radio though as I haven't been back in the area where I was having connection problems yet.


A day now with the email settings changed and the battery life is GREAT! Way better than stock.


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Been running eclipse 2.1 a week now. Was about 10% per hour at best after flashing. A couple calibrations later.. 80% after 4.5 hours. Add an extended battery and this thing truly is a beast. I don't get why the bionic is so frowned on. I don't buy a phone based on its developer count, people really underrate this device.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Edit:
Duplicate.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## unchoney (Jun 15, 2011)

Made it 24 hours on one battery ...unbelievable! At 9 hrs and 58% today!


----------

